# Detailed map of Brittany



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Please can anyone recommend a detailed map of Brittany that we can buy before we go in July. We have a sat nav but would like a large detailed map showing small villages, narrow lanes etc. We are going for 3/4 weeks and it will be our first time to Brittany so please also feel free to offer any advice or 'must see' places.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We manage with a Michelin 1cm = 2km scale road atlas, but for more detailed cycling or kayaking maps, we were recommended to try

www.IGN.fr

We've not yet purchased from them, but noticed that they do regional road maps, which may be what you need.

http://loisirs.ign.fr/15/maps/road-maps-and-atlas.htm

It's default language is obviously French, but there is an English option.

HTH

Ken.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Visit 
Carnac, (prehistoric standing stones)Ta trinite sur Mer ( Camping de la plage on the beach). Quiberon peninsular
Auray,
Oh and all the other little vilages. Too many to mention

Dave p


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

If you wanted to go Hi Tech you could go for Memory Map and run it on a smart phone or laptop.
This is as good as the OS maps
Soundman


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Michelin maps are the equivalent to our OS maps -

red ones are 1:200,000, from Amazon, Viamichelin, or http://www.dash4it.co.uk/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_552_554_557&products_id=6722

or all good bookshops

:roll: 8)


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for replying everyone, looks like we are going for a 512 regional France Brittany Michelin one, it has more detail than the map we have now, and hopefully we won't end up on any very narrow country lanes or tiny village lanes like we did before


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's always worth contacting by e-mail, or looking at the home page, of regional and national tourist boards before a trip.

Brittany offer some good downloads:

http://en.calameo.com/accounts/1315

and information on places to visit and links to opening times, parking. campsites, itineraries etc:

http://www.tourismebretagne.com/

We've always found the tourist boards respond very quickly to an e-mail and can answer a huge variety of questions. They usually have good paper maps - for free- as well.

G


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Maps for Brittany*

While Michelin maps are certainly good, for more detail I would go for the IGN Top 100 series. These are at 1:100,000 scale and in my experience are the best for exploring minor roads and out-of-the-way places. The coverage of these sheets can be seen on the exellent website of the Map Shop at Upton-upon-Severn.

www.themapshop.co.uk

If you look at their catalogue for France there is a wide range of publications. I get all my European maps from them and always receive them by next day's post.

Enjoy your trip to Brittany. If you like spectacular coastal walking and want to be away from the crowds head for the north coast.

Colin


----------

